# Not your mother's (Loewe) Hammock Bag



## JuneHawk

It was love at first sight.  A few weeks ago I walked into the bag section of Bergdorf Goodman and laid eyes on the Loewe Small Hammock bag.  The color was stunning, and the shape unusual but appealing.  Winning combination!  I walked away empty handed that day, but after much deliberation, I pulled the trigger yesterday and went back to get it.  It's so freaking beautiful.  I can't wait to carry it.  OF COURSE, I had never seen someone carry a Loewe bag in real life, and I saw someone carrying the Puzzle bag on the subway on the way home.

Anyhow, enjoy; I certainly will!


----------



## Tomsmom

JuneHawk said:


> It was love at first sight.  A few weeks ago I walked into the bag section of Bergdorf Goodman and laid eyes on the Loewe Small Hammock bag.  The color was stunning, and the shape unusual but appealing.  Winning combination!  I walked away empty handed that day, but after much deliberation, I pulled the trigger yesterday and went back to get it.  It's so freaking beautiful.  I can't wait to carry it.  OF COURSE, I had never seen someone carry a Loewe bag in real life, and I saw someone carrying the Puzzle bag on the subway on the way home.
> 
> Anyhow, enjoy; I certainly will!


Gorgeous bag and the color is to die for!


----------



## LilMissCutie

I love the electric blue. Eye catching!


----------



## vink

Gorgeous bag!


----------



## nucleii

Wow! What a lovely pop of colour


----------



## Pessie

Gorgeous! And really different too   What's the inside like?


----------



## mary79

This is amazing! Off to investigate these bags...


----------



## JuneHawk

Pessie said:


> Gorgeous! And really different too   What's the inside like?


I'll take a picture when I get a chance.  It's pretty roomy, but only has one inside pocket, which is just about big enough for an iphone (not the Plus ones).


----------



## papertiger

Lovely bag, congratulations 

Funny enough this is one of my mother's favourite colours for bags!


----------



## Mariapia

Great bag! It's on my wishlist!


----------



## SoLoveCC

JuneHawk said:


> It was love at first sight.  A few weeks ago I walked into the bag section of Bergdorf Goodman and laid eyes on the Loewe Small Hammock bag.  The color was stunning, and the shape unusual but appealing.  Winning combination!  I walked away empty handed that day, but after much deliberation, I pulled the trigger yesterday and went back to get it.  It's so freaking beautiful.  I can't wait to carry it.  OF COURSE, I had never seen someone carry a Loewe bag in real life, and I saw someone carrying the Puzzle bag on the subway on the way home.
> 
> Anyhow, enjoy; I certainly will!


Congra!!! Good pick
I am planning to get a hammock as well!
I like it’s can carry in 5 different ways.
But a bit hesitated for me is ... no zipper in the middle. I mainly rely on public transportation. I am worried that I may drop things out or things are stolen.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

JuneHawk said:


> It was love at first sight.  A few weeks ago I walked into the bag section of Bergdorf Goodman and laid eyes on the Loewe Small Hammock bag.  The color was stunning, and the shape unusual but appealing.  Winning combination!  I walked away empty handed that day, but after much deliberation, I pulled the trigger yesterday and went back to get it.  It's so freaking beautiful.  I can't wait to carry it.  OF COURSE, I had never seen someone carry a Loewe bag in real life, and I saw someone carrying the Puzzle bag on the subway on the way home.
> 
> Anyhow, enjoy; I certainly will!



Love love love! That color is stunning - congratulations!! Please come back and give us a detailed review in time


----------



## JuneHawk

Here are some modelling pictures from today.


----------



## lumkeikei

Gorgeous bag!!!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

Gorgeous bag in a fantastic color!


----------



## Tosa22

Gorgeous bag! The color is amazing!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

congratulation !!! i do love the look of the hammock but haven't had the courage to jump in the wagon, i do have the puzzle and love both sizes like crazy.
how do you find the hammock after some use?
i have all things scattered inside my bag so the wide opening is a huge deal for me, so any insight will be helpful


----------



## lumkeikei

My husband just got me the same bag but in a bigger size.


----------



## de.stijl

Absolutely love the color!! Great choice!


----------



## goodbyeblues

Wow, I love this bag! It's so cool that you can carry it several different ways.


----------



## aundria17

just received my 1st loewe bag. The hammock in black


----------



## pyxarn

Absolutely adore to Hammock..could anyone give me verification if the small hammock comes with protective metal studs are the base?  I am seriously looking at the small apricot.


----------



## Keline

pyxarn said:


> Absolutely adore to Hammock..could anyone give me verification if the small hammock comes with protective metal studs are the base?  I am seriously looking at the small apricot.


good choice ! the hammock comes with the 4 protective metal feet,just like the puzzle!


----------



## Dannadrew

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3825383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just received my 1st loewe bag. The hammock in black


 How is the wear and tear on this? Seams still stiff?


----------



## sourapril

How come this bag is not popular in the US? On discount webpages like the real real or Fashionphile you can’t even find the brand.


----------

